
Melinda Gates: Corporate America must stop demanding we all be workaholics - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/melinda-gates-how-corporate-america-drives-away-women-2017-9
======
nulldereference
Kinda hard to take this seriously when her husband's company was a well known
proponent of stack-ranking.

------
WheelsAtLarge
True! Now that we are leaning towards a more automated future we need to enjoy
the benefits it brings.

Job burn out is a real thing. If workers don't have a balance between work and
life, it leads to mental health issues.

------
Multicomp
Indeed - I'm all for doing an excellent job and making sure my work is clean,
resilient, etc. but I am not going to let myself burn out like at my last job.

------
quuquuquu
Thanks for the insight, Melinda.

I really needed it, considering my former Microsoft manager personally laid me
off because he just didn't like me.

